# Stolen motorhome - RECOVERED!!



## tekkiesteve

Please help!
We woke this morning to find our pride and joy missing from our drive,
we've only had it a couple of months.
Its a brand new Burstner i 821 reg: KX08FDG in champagne/gold its quite distinctive because its fitted with a Neta mobilsat dome.
Any help greatly appreciated.

Steve/Sammy


----------



## greenasthegrass

Aw Steve/Sammy

am gutted for you - where approx are you? so we can keep our eyes open!

Regards

Greenie


----------



## Grizzly

*Re: Stolen motorhome*



tekkiesteve said:


> Please help!
> We woke this morning to find our pride and joy missing from our drive,
> we've only had it a couple of months.
> Its a brand new Burstner i 821 reg: KX08FDG in champagne/gold its quite distinctive because its fitted with a Neta mobilsat dome.
> Any help greatly appreciated.
> Steve/Sammy


I don't know what to say...I really feel for you.

There is a stolen motorhomes website.
Have you told the DVLA ? Insurance company ?
Here is MHF list of things to do:

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=MissingMotorhomes&file=stolen_help

Is it worth e-mailing as many HQs of dealers as you can, with details and photos and asking them to send round to their dealers ?

http://www.ukmotorhomes.net/manuf.shtml

Photo in the local papers ?

Hope it comes back soon .


----------



## tekkiesteve

We are from Doncaster.
According to our neighbours it went around 6 o'clock this morning the cheeky sods even coiled up the electric hook up cable and laid it neatly in front of the garage!


----------



## tekkiesteve

Thanks for that grizzly.
Police obviously informed, insurance on Monday not looking forward to that we just want our beautiful motorhome returned we've literally put our life savings into it.


----------



## hilldweller

HOW

Is surely the first thing your insurers will ask.

How did they hot wire an 08 vehicle ?

Sounds very professional, likely to be in eastern Europe by now, so with luck you'll have your nice new one delivered before the summer is out. That's what you pay insurance for.


----------



## chapter

sorry to here of the loss of your van which area do you live ? 
post it on the missing van list (left hand side main page)
chapter


----------



## Grizzly

hilldweller said:


> Sounds very professional, likely to be in eastern Europe by now, swhat you .


Is it worth phoning the ferry and tunnel companies with details and photo ?

G


----------



## tekkiesteve

Exactly how? i've asked myself that question umpteen times this morning!
I appreciate what you say about insurance but after being paid out on a 70k m/h will i ever get insurance again?


----------



## chapter

also call all the ports start with the ones with sailings to ireland
chapter


----------



## DABurleigh

More like it is in a barn not too far away.

No tracker, I take it? Or extra deadlocks fitted? That's why insurance companies give premium discounts for them.

It sounds like their modus operandi was to appear kosher. This time of year quite a few people are awake and moving on a bright and sunny Sunday morning, even at 6am. In which case how did they casually beat the immobiliser? You hadn't noticed your fuel cap gone in recent times had you?

I sympathise with your inconvenience. As to financial loss, with whom are you insured? Some, such as Safeguard, automatically give new for old in the first 2 years. Others can be market value :-(

Dave


----------



## tekkiesteve

Grizzly/ chapter cheers i'm on to it as we speak.


----------



## 100005

I thought the Burstner i 821 came with factory fitted imobiliser.
I'd be really interested how they managed to get it away - Did they break into your home and take the keys, or did they have a set of keys - maybe a leak at the dealer????

Very sorry for you though.

Cheer,

Steve


----------



## hilldweller

tekkiesteve said:


> I appreciate what you say about insurance but after being paid out on a 70k m/h will i ever get insurance again?


Why not - insurance firms want your money - they reluctantly pay out just to encourage all of us to pay them loads more money.

Later thought.....

I'll bet the insurer's will immediately think "Either the owner can't produce all sets of keys, or inside job, someone at dealer/importer has cloned the security".


----------



## vardy

I'm in Sheffield, and get about between Donnie and here, - but I'm not sure what a new one of these looks like.


----------



## RichardnGill

Realy sorry for you,



> I'd be really interested how they managed to get it away - Did they break into your home and take the keys, or did they have a set of keys - maybe a leak at the dealer????


 These are the most obvious ways they would have been able to take it without towing it away.

I hope you get sorted out either with the van back or all your money back from the insurance.

Richard...


----------



## chapter

is it this one see here
chapter


----------



## tekkiesteve

Identical to that one chapter.Only its fitted with a Neta mobilsat dome satellite which i believe is quite distinctive as they are relatively new to the UK.


----------



## tekkiesteve

New onfo from neighbours.
It was driven away i have all keys apparently they had some difficulty starting it and drove off with ehu still connected, neighbour kindly rolled up cable and placed in front of garage thinking we had gone away in a hurry!


----------



## DABurleigh

With whom are you insured?


----------



## vardy

Thanks for the pic. Bet you're right about barn or ferry, but will keep look out. Wouldn't miss this one in a hurry if it was still around! 

Also thought it was worth asking for a pic for all the folk looking at the site but not members.


----------



## vardy

Had another thought - Is there anything on in the Donnie or surrounding area this weekend? (fair/market/special racecourse event) - they usually pack up on a Sunday afternoon/evening, and you wouldn't immediately notice it if in middle of big vans and trucks. Police would be expecting a convoy leaving and it lost in trail of vans?

Just a guess. Might be worth checking local paper and a buzz around to look. Least you'd feel as if doing something.


----------



## 101776

You poor unfortunate people, no one will convince me that it was not done by someone who had cloned keys etc; very clever these thieves nowadays, (where were then when I locked the keys in the thetford compartment by accident last week when emptying it).

Maybe putting your reg no on here would help, I live near Retford and O/H travelling down to Royston this afternoon so will keep a look out on A1.

If they've got the balls to lift it off your drive at 6am they are not going to be scared to drive around in it in daytime.....far less noticeable than in day. 
I do hope you get it back undamaged. Our thoughts are with you.


----------



## chapter

you can also contact see here 
chapter


----------



## Superk

I've posted to bump this up and show the picture referred to earlier. I've also posted all the information on another MH forum.










Keith


----------



## asabrush

I'm gutted to hear your bad news,such a fabulous van too,I'll certainley keep a look out for you here in Dublin on the off chance its this way bound,hope its back to you soon,Rossco


----------



## tekkiesteve

Thankyou to all for all your kind words of advice and help.
We've just got back from trying to charter a helicopter but to be fair to the pilot he was honest enough to admit we would be wasting our money,
due to the fact the minimum flying height is 1000 feet (needle in a haystack).
We just feel so helpless.

Steve and Sammy


----------



## tekkiesteve

We are insured with Safeguard has anyone had the misfortune to make a claim with them?


----------



## pippin

Why is the Police helicopter not up there looking for it?

They claim that the ANPR can spot things from that height.


----------



## WingPete

*How awful*

I am deeply sympathetic to your plight. Unable to comprehend how such a distinctive vehicle and so new could be "spirited " away.
My van was new in March as well, but has Fiat security that seems to work very well. I keep locking myself out when refilling the van. This type of security makes sure it deadlocks if keys not present in ignition.
Also had Sigma & Tracker fitted, so that gets tested too often if overlooking the sequence to disarm before trying to start engine.
The thieves not doubt had eyed up the potential before making a move, and I do not think a petrol cap replacement key will work, as they have to be programmed to the vehicle security system.
I pick up a spare on Thurs. 
I think I would be gutted in your place and circumstances.


----------



## DABurleigh

tekkiesteve said:


> We are insured with Safeguard has anyone had the misfortune to make a claim with them?


That's the most comforting thing you have said all day 

If not recovered in 28 days, Safeguard will provide you with the same new van.

Dave


----------



## Grizzly

If, as was mentioned earlier, stolen vans are going to Europe, then how hard would it be to have a routine vehicle check at all ports ?

All it needs is a document with VIN or whatever number on it and this has to be checked against a photo identity card of the named owner before the vehicle is loaded. Time taken 30 seconds max. 

G


----------



## 96299

Absolutely gutted for ya.I hope this has a happy ending.Good luck.

steve


----------



## dbh1961

*Stolen M/H*

With all the security bulit-in these days, very few new M/Hs are stolen. Those that are, are usually paid out, without quibble by insurers (glad you've got ALL keys - they WILL ask).

Sad as it is, best to let your memories of that 'van go, and look forward to the new one (lets hope there's one available).

Not the same value, I know, but we had 3 thefts of twin axle caravans a few years ago. We put more and more security into each, on the loss adjusters advice, and they still went. Thieves do tend to revist old haunts, so give that some thought. Good news was that insurers didn't blacklist us, and didn't load the premiums I think they do recognise genuine bad luck.

Only question I have is did your van have a tracker? (our insurers say anything >50k must have one - yours could be different). That's the only sticky point I can think of. I do hope it all works out OK.


----------



## DABurleigh

I asked earlier in the thread about a tracker, but tekkiesteve didn't say. Safeguard don't require them AFAIK, but give premium discounts up to 30% for security devices. 

Good point about old haunts. Once bitten, and all that.

Dave


----------



## 107088

I hate to cast a deeper shadow, but my old girl was stolen in October, and I havent had any payment from the Insurers yet.

I do so hope it wont be the same for you.


----------



## Nora+Neil

A way from home at the moment.

Will keep a eye out for you on the roads here in Ireland.

I feel so bad for you. Know whats it like with a caravan years ago and no insurance.

Will keep look out for you beautiful MH.

I'm sure insurance will pay up thats what we pay them for.


----------



## pacific

we have put your details on the dash board will keep a look out hope it all works out for you.


----------



## tekkiesteve

Bandaid who were you insured with?


----------



## pippin

If someone had nicked seventy grand from a bank, the Police would have been crawling about everywhere within minutes.

What have the Police done for you so far?


----------



## 107088

Comfort were brokers, Norwich Union were the underwriters.

At the moment, no further comment I'm afraid, since the legal eagles are discussing stuff like, if we win, the legal firms all going to the Bahamas.


or something like that.


----------



## tekkiesteve

Pippin
They have done precisely nothing all i've had so far is an incident number,they said they would contact me for further details and issue a crime number!


----------



## Burneyinn

Will keep an eye out for you - always looking for other 821's. Our insurance co insisted on a tracking device which of course we have fitted. Be gutted if our's disappeared - just got everything how we like it.

How there is a happy ending


----------



## Grizzly

tekkiesteve said:


> Pippin
> They have done precisely nothing all i've had so far is an incident number,they said they would contact me for further details and issue a crime number!


I'd be inclined to ask what they have actually done. Had this been £70000 cash stolen would they have been so laid back ?

The police should have notified ports at the very least - it would not be difficult to set up an " all ports " notification so that your details could be added and the notice sent within minutes of you phoning them.

I wonder if the fact that it does not seem that the police are bothered is one reason that criminals are prepared to steal in broad daylight from outside your door.

G


----------



## tekkiesteve

Burneyinn 
We only picked m/h up beginng of may it was booked in for a tracker to be fitted this week.Wish we had let the dealer do it now. :roll:


----------



## Burneyinn

You have certainly given us something to think about tonight. Like to think our MH is pretty safe at home hidden away behind locked gates. We will make sure we use the immobiliser more. When we are out 99% of the time we have the dogs with us anyway.

Does make my stomach turn not only for the MH but for all the personal stuff inside it. We've just loaded up again, as we're off on the factory tour at the end of the week.

Wish you the best of luck.


----------



## tekkiesteve

Thats exactly right not only have they stolen the motorhome but everything that comes with it including a brand new scooter.


----------



## pippin

I am amazed that the Police have done virtually *nothing*.

Looking at the new Channel Five "Interceptors" programme one would have expected a crack team of drivers, the automatic number plate recognition vans and the helicopter to have been called out or placed on the look out the moment that you reported it stolen.

Perhaps you should have had it stolen in Essex - Tiggy would have apprehended the villains by now!

The programme has shown their teams chasing all sorts of vehicles, virtually all worth a fraction of the price of your MH.


----------



## greenasthegrass

*Bet you can't wait for today to end!

Pippin am liking your font it good as can read it alot better might just copy it if you don't mind!

We have our eyes peeled funnily enough same van parked in Tesco's in Seacroft in Leeds at lunchtime but not your reg number. We stopped and looked on purpose.

Regards

Greenie*


----------



## 113016

*Sorry*

I am very sorry to hear about this, but to be realistic as it is new, you are proably better not getting it back as the insurance company should pay out in full with no deductions at all.
I know that I would not want it back if it were mine.
Hope you get it sorted to your satisfaction and get their hands cut off :evil: :evil: :evil:


----------



## chapter

i hope you have the scooter insured and you have crime number for it also is this the sat dome 
chapter


----------



## GerryD

pippin said:


> Why is the Police helicopter not up there looking for it?
> 
> They claim that the ANPR can spot things from that height.


What a waste of resources, without a tracker or similar, where would they start?
The difficult we do right now, miracles take a little longer.
Can't believe that a MH of this value did not have a decent saecurity system fitted. False economy or what?


----------



## DABurleigh

They say that most burglar alarms are bought AFTER a burglary.

And most backups created AFTER a hard disc failure.


----------



## GerryD

tekkiesteve said:


> Burneyinn
> We only picked m/h up beginng of may it was booked in for a tracker to be fitted this week.Wish we had let the dealer do it now. :roll:


Whilst I sympathise, these MHs do not normally come from stock, surely there was sufficient time to install security before delivery. 1 month after delivery and still not fitted. I am surprised that the insurance provided cover without security. Hope you didn't promise security but failed to have it fitted in time cos if that is the case you may not have insurance.
I had tracker fitted to £30k MH before collection so it is not that difficult.


----------



## CaGreg

Hi there
Sorry about the loss of your beautiful van.
Was around Meath, Kildare, Carlow, north Wexford and some of Laois yesterday in Ireland and didn't see it. These are all counties but will keep eyes peeled.

Ca


----------



## geraldandannie

GerryD said:


> surely there was sufficient time to install security before delivery. 1 month after delivery and still not fitted. I am surprised that the insurance provided cover without security.


Perhaps now is not the time to tell Steve that he should have done more to stop the theft. :roll:

I'm really sorry you've had this happen to you.

One thing Annie just said when I read it out to her. "What about the people fitting the tracker? They would know it didn't have one now."

Just a thought.

Gerald


----------



## camper69

Sorry to here about your motorhome Hope the insurance goes ok. Abit of self interest as we are with Safeguard as well.

I would be a bit upset with the neighbours if all they did was coil up the cable.

Derek


----------



## hilldweller

geraldandannie said:


> Perhaps now is not the time to tell Steve that he should have done more to stop the theft. :roll:


Quite right. Any theft as slick as this would probably have got the code to the tracker too.


----------



## Dopeyngrumpy

Hi 

Appalled to hear the tale, hope well meaning souls stop doing the "should have" lessons and we can all rally round and do what little we can. 

One thought - Hull is a lot closer to you than links to Ireland, have you contacted them? I would also suggest you make sure the police understand that your vehicle will not fit in a container - (the way I'm told most expensive cars leave these shores) - this may just help them realise that they are not helpless and can assist. 

Regards and very best wishes

David and Jan

PS Edited additional idea - if anyone sees one of these vans (like the one in Leeds) - take a picture on your mobile !


----------



## vardy

Number plates probably not likely to be same if they are running it.


----------



## tekkiesteve

Greenasgrass whre abouts in Leeds did you see the m/h they are quite rare beasts the plates could have been changed, sat system removed?

Chapter yes that is the very same sat system.

GerryD thanks for those words of wisdom :roll: what would you call a decent security system? it had the factory fitted immobiliser and a cat 1 Sigma alarm/immobiliser.
You really are niave if you think a tracker or any form of security is going to stop a determined professional thief.


----------



## aido

*post subject*



chapter said:


> also call all the ports start with the ones with sailings to ireland
> chapter


tekkiesteve
Sorry to hear of your bit of bad luck ,but every cloud.....

Chapter
the ferryports to the continent would be a better bet first to check
as Ireland is a Small Island in comparison with Europe ,

Aido


----------



## greenasthegrass

it was at Seacroft Tesco's at midday - gold just like yours defo burstner not sure if same model but big beastie but think it was year older as in 07 reg. Didn't notice sat system.

Seacroft has access to either A1 or A64 York down road is either M1 or M62. 

Possibly not yours cos it was parked in massive supermarket car park would they have brass neck to do this? There was a Dethleffs as well which left just after that came.

Greenie


----------



## tekkiesteve

Apparently this is what they do. They then sit back and wait to see if its fitted with a tracking device before moving it on when the boys in blue don't show.


----------



## carolgavin

So sorry to hear of the theft of your van. Will keep eyes peeled up here in Scotland just in case. But it's gonna be a difficult van to hide!! Have a feeling that because it is so unusual they will hide it in plain sight, as if they have title to it.

Better, if we see one we all report it rather than take a chance that its yours with a different reg no!!! I mean how many of them do you see on the roads!


----------



## tekkiesteve

Thanks sunny, thats one of the reasons we bought it was because of how rare they are i personally have never seen another on the roads.


----------



## Damchief

Feel unbelievably sorry for you - especially as it is such a beautiful van.

I'm in Wakefield: don't think I'm in Leeds tomorrow (first day back after hols in our vanny) but I'm likely to be out and about in W Yorks.. Will keep an eye out. I know someone else suggested Hull as a possible route and I think that's one to push with the police.

I bet that one stood out like a sore thumb in Seacroft! 

Damchief's other half


----------



## tekkiesteve

Forgot to mention its fitted with a towbar, i only fitted it on friday and it started raining so i didn't get time to wire the electrics, sadly picking tow car up next week!
The supplying dealer was Elite motorhomes and their badge (if its still there) is on the rear of the m/h.


----------



## Damchief

Right all data noted - inc. latest on supplier and towbar - will take it with me in the car tomorrow. I'm likely to be on the M1 and M62 and over Halifax way. You need someone watching out M18!


----------



## greenasthegrass

aw wish had taken a pic on me phone now but it didn't click as didn't read what sort it was till got back. doh!

Sadly it did stand out but all MH's stand out to me at the moment its like having a red car.

Was quite amazed at how many vans were parked in that car park. It was parked in the bus station section wonder if they have CCTV possibly a thought. Also think there were a man and woman in it. Am racking brains now.

Greenie


----------



## davesport

I'm gutted for you. I can't begin to imagine what you're going through. I'm flaberghasted that the scumbags managed to bypass the Sigma alarm & immobiliser. 

Watching out in my part of Scotland.

Dave.


----------



## spence

Sorry to hear the news. I am up and down the M4 & M25 tomorrow from Bristol and will keep an eye out.

Spence


----------



## Nora+Neil

tekkiesteve

Was it a Right or Left hand drive? 
Right hand drive easy to sell England/Ireland. Left hand drive easy to sell all over Europe.

Hopefully you will have some news in morning.
Good night.


----------



## mercman451

*stolen*

hi sorry to ere this but heliart took the words out of my mouth i.e leak at the dealers the ploice or ins co could make enquiry to their supplier or someone has coded a key from your supplying garage as they should have the equipment to do so i.e. to match your imobiliser
geoff & lyn


----------



## Nora+Neil

tekkiesteve

Was it a Right or Left hand drive? 
Right hand drive easy to sell England/Ireland. Left hand drive easy to sell all over Europe.

Hopefully you will have some news in morning.
Good night.


----------



## asprn

tekkiesteve said:


> We are from Doncaster


PM sent to you with a suggestion.

Dougie.


----------



## tekkiesteve

Its a righthand drive model.
Other distinguishing features:
Hab aircon Dometic but the c is missing on the righthand side so it reads dometi.Wish i'd remembered that earlier!
External barbecue point which the dealer has made a real hash of fitting, (internal damage to van only visible from inside the van sadly).
Fiamma awning.
External shower point.


----------



## asprn

See your PMs - it's sent.

Dougie.


----------



## Superk

Here's a summary of all the information I've gleaned from the thread:

Stolen from: Doncaster 06:00 8 June 2008
Model: brand new Burstner i 821 
reg: KX08FDG 
Colour: champagne/gold
RIGHT HAND DRIVE









Other information:
its quite distinctive because its fitted with a Neta mobilsat dome.










Dometic habitation aircon but *the c is missing on the righthand side so it reads dometi.* 
Elite motorhomes badge on the rear of the m/h. 
Fiamma Awning. 
Fitted with a towbar
External shower point.
External barbecue point

One was seen in a Leeds, Seacroft Tesco's car park at midday but the person who saw it didn't know one was missing. Been suggested the thieves park the van up to see if a tracker is fitted if police don't show they get on with it.
The van didn't have a tracker fitted - it was scheduled to have a tracker installed.


----------



## tekkiesteve

Thanks for that Superk.
Your obviosly far more computer literate than myself.
Best regards
Steve


----------



## Pammy

We live in Doncaster. Very nervous about our Tribute now.

Have taken all your details down and will keep an eye out for it.

The police in Doncaster are more concerned with keeping their targets up and inclined to pick on the law abiding road user for minor incidents. Having said that, they do have an 'eye in the sky'.  We have seen the said helicopter on TV programmes in this area and they do get quite close to the road, so why they can't see your big beastie goodness knows. They seem to be able to pick out small cars easily enough!

Pammy


----------



## DABurleigh

tekkiesteve said:


> Thanks for that Superk.
> Your obviosly far more computer literate than myself.
> Best regards
> Steve


What are you [email protected]?

Dave


----------



## tekkiesteve

Handle from diving days,i used to be a technical diver.
If your referring to my line of work electronics/ electrical.
Its been quite difficult biting my tongue when one or two posters are praising alarms/immobilisers and trackers.


----------



## Dan_The_Man

tekkiesteve said:


> Handle from diving days,i used to be a technical diver.
> If your referring to my line of work electronics/ electrical.
> Its been quite difficult biting my tongue when one or two posters are praising alarms/immobilisers and trackers.


Gutted for the loss, but can't bite my tongue about trackers and their usefullness. Having owned plenty of group20 cars (Grey import Evo's & Subaru's) and spent years in the owners clubs, it's apparent that a tracker will reunite the owner of an old wreck that a 12 year old has taken joyriding (if he's not burned it out) however it can't stop a pro thief stealing to order unless he's very very unlucky.

After nicking your pride and joy they can stop a few miles from your house, spend a couple of mins searching for and disabling the tracker - because lets face is there are only so many hiding places and then they are home free. It's their job to take high value vehicles from under your nose, you can make it harder for them but you can't stop them so don't worry about it - lifes too short 

One car I bought already had a tracker, and I found it in under 2 mins - that's someone who has never seen or looked for one before - so can you imagine how easy it must be for a pro thief who's been in the game for a few years, needless to say I did not renew the subscription.


----------



## DABurleigh

At the risk of going off topic, and despite me having been critical of trackers on MHF, especially GPS-based ones, the fact remains that trackers such as Tracker have a very good recovery rate indeed.

Dave


----------



## eddied

Buona sera, all I can say is I really feel for you. Just hoping that either you get it back, or insurance treat you fairly. Goes a long way towards explaining how those gypsy camps always seem to have lots of big expensive caravans/motorhomes on them though.
Wishing you all the best. eddied


----------



## dbh1961

I have heard of expensive cars having 2 trackers, on the basis that a thief will stop looking once he's found and disabled the first one.

However, I think the usual MO is to steal the vehicle, then park it somewhere unobtrusive and wait to see if it gets recovered. If no-one picks it up, then there's no tracker.

As I said in an earlier post, some vehicles get taken despite all the latest electronics. Fortunately, insurance companies know this, and they don't penalise the honest, unlucky sod who happens to be the loser.

Hopefully that will be what happens here.


----------



## annetony

We will keep our eyes open round here, 

I really feel for you I would be devastated if ours was stolen even though its ancient

I really hope you get it back, and maybe between us all we can find it for you

Anne


----------



## viator

Hi tekkiesteve,
Check out Burstner motorhomes for sale on ebay, there is a model like yours for sale on a 08 plate, it all looks very much above board, but you never know, worth a look.
viator


----------



## eddievanbitz

Obviously no one wants to kick a man when he is down, but, like Dave states, alarms and tracker DO deter many many people from stealing things.

This is an unusual case indeed, as it is very hard to overcome the latest Fiat immobiliser, unless you have the correct "chipped" key There is no other feasible way of doing it, that is quick and simple.

This means that the unit would have been towed or dragged away, in which case a Tracking unit would have alerted the control station and the owner subsequently the Police could have been on to it immediately. SOme will say that tracking devices do not work, the huge insurance discounts available (30% with CaravanGuard) and the literally thousands of recovered cars, motorhomes and caravans that are recovered in a very short time indeed are testament to their effectiveness. 

Paging systems that will ring the owners mobile phone when the alarm is triggered could very well have help the owner wake up whilst the theft was in place, and motion sensors and additional siren packs could have created a cacophony, that could have woken up the owner or neighbours.

TekkiSteve, has been very unlucky, and until the van is recovered these questions will not be able to be answered. Did the Sigma alarm trigger or was it faulty or not correctly installed? Did they rip the door locks out, and did they smash the steering lock off to enable the van to be towed away? Or more worrying did they have a set of door, ignition and alarm keys? it has been known! 

Dragging a van of that size onto a low loader is a hell of a job as anyone who has had to use the AA or RAC breakdown service will know. 

I hope from the bottom of my heart that Steve gets his van back as it is a horrible thought that some ba5tard is driving around in your van.

One more thought that we can do to help Steve, this van will need to be sold, so no one buy it! I know that this sounds over simple, but if no one ever bought a van that had a dubious pedigree or dodgy paperwork, the market for stolen second hand vans would shrink. At the end of the day if no one bought 'em no one would steal them.

One last thought, it is bad enough for Steve, but imagine buying the van and shelling out loads of cash, only for the van to be traced by the Police and repatriated (quite rightly) to Steve leaving you out of pocket by tens of thousands of pounds!


----------



## osbam

Sorry to hear of your misfortune.

To anyone looking in Ireland - there are three in the North that I know of.


----------



## vardy

Still thinking about you - hoping it would have turned up overnight. Best wishes for a speedy recovery! - Helena.


----------



## WendyS

So sorry to hear about your loss. 

We are heading down to the west country, so will keep an eye out.


Hope you get it back unharmed soon.

WendyS


----------



## tekkiesteve

Eddie
I hate to be pedantic as it is your livelyhood,as you raise some valid points about security if the thieves are chancers.
If they are pro's its an entirely different matter i bet you would never publish how long it would take you to over come your own systems?
All i know is we went to bed around midnight the m/h was DRIVEN off the drive at around 0600 a (six hour window) it wasn't until 1000 am we noticed the huge gap on our drive (no m/h, big pile cable, plastic, tie wraps and foam insulation.
We don't yet know if we are going to carry on motorhoming when this situation is resolved (three days on and still feel sick) but as far as security is concerned yes we will have to waste money on electronics but i shall be investing a small fortune in mechanical security :evil: 
When we are away i shall leave security to our two german sheperds.


----------



## Burneyinn

That 821 on ebay has been on there since last week. As an 821 'anorak' don't worry I'm keeping ny eyes peeled especially if I see one with a satellite dome.


----------



## tekkiesteve

Burney
I'm pineing for my van just looking at your avatar!


----------



## duxdeluxe

Although the Burstner on ebay looks Kosher and the ebay feedback is good, it might be worth checking a few things further and a buyer "enquiry" just to be absolutely sure (mileage?). The guy is a dealer but the photo is in a front garden and it might simply be another Burstner, not the one for sale. A rogue could easily put the advert up before "collection". And why put this up on ebay only - it doesn't say advertised elsewhere.

Sorry if I sound cynical - if the honest seller is reading this I am sure he would be happy to prove its provenance, and apologies for being distrustful.

No sat dish though.....


----------



## Burneyinn

Sorry about that - After your hassle we keeping checking to make sure ours is still there!! 
Certainly is unsettling.


----------



## Invicta

Horrifying story! 

How can one guarantee that no one else has a key especially to a new vehicle? Easy enough to change door locks on houses but how can this be done with a motorhome?

With all the technology that may or may not identify one's prize possession, why not put some distinguishing marks such as one's initials / post code on/in areas only identifiable to ones self? Am off now to do this in my RV but not telling you where! 

I do hope tekkiesteve that this experience will not put you off motorcaravanning in the future and just one more suggestion-why not put the guardogs overnight in the next motorhome on your drive? 

Meanwhile I and my family will keep our eyes skinned on the A2-we are only 20 minutes from Dover.

PS Will be watching with great interest how you fare with Safeguard as I am sure will many others here.


----------



## vardy

OOOOOOH! - Don't let it put you off. Just think, - it could be worse. You could be the owner of MY van. And not a f*rt in hell's chance of even sniffing the exhaust of a beast like that!!!!

Get the new one out of the insurance, and get a kalashnikov/mortar/mine the driver's seat. 

CCTV + video in case they cheeky enough to come back!


----------



## tekkiesteve

Invicta,
Re; Safeguard
The power of the internet is a wonderful thing,selfishly i be shall be sure to draw their attention to this thread if the need arises.


----------



## tekkiesteve

OOOOOOH! - Don't let it put you off. Just think, - it could be worse. You could be the owner of MY van. And not a f*rt in hell's chance of even sniffing the exhaust of a beast like that!!!!



vardy said:


> Get the new one out of the insurance, and get a kalashnikov/mortar/mine the driver's seat.


Cheers Vardy first laugh in three days.
Reading the thread it probably appears we are rolling in cash!
I am a selfemployed working class bloke, saving hard going without
and a small inheiritance has enabled us to afford this m/h.


----------



## Burneyinn

Please don't all post a sighting on Sat as we will be travelling down to Dover.

We'll wave vigourously and then you'll know it's us!!

Will keep a look out for vans on the other side.


----------



## vardy

I like the bit about the vans on the 'other side' - - Spooky!


----------



## ICDSUN

Burneyinn said:


> Please don't all post a sighting on Sat as we will be travelling down to Dover.
> 
> We'll wave vigourously and then you'll know it's us!!
> 
> Will keep a look out for vans on the other side.


Hi

it will be interesting to see if you are checked through at Dover or just ignored as usual

Hope it works out for you Steve

Chris


----------



## Burneyinn

I'll let you know what happens when we get back

Although we have travelled with same carrier with this van on previous occasions.


----------



## Superk

I have updated the previous summary of information to add some things that would help identify this MH if it was being sold e.g. mileage.

Stolen from: Doncaster 06:00 8 June 2008 
Model: brand new Burstner i 821 
reg: KX08FDG 
Colour: champagne/gold 
RIGHT HAND DRIVE 
mileage-appprox 1200 
Manual Transmission










Other information: 
its quite distinctive because its fitted with a Neta mobilsat dome.










Dometic habitation aircon but the c is missing on the righthand side so it reads dometi. 
Elite motorhomes badge on the rear of the m/h. 
Fiamma Awning. 
Fitted with a towbar 
External shower point. 
External barbecue point 
Two tv's dvd incorporated. 
Microwave (s/steel cookworks) 
Unique to m/h - phono output sockets fitted behind tv/bracket.

The van didn't have a tracker fitted - it was scheduled to have a tracker installed.

Keep a lookout everyone - most likely to be sold in the UK/Ireland as RHD

 
Keith


----------



## viator

duxdeluxe said:


> Although the Burstner on ebay looks Kosher and the ebay feedback is good, it might be worth checking a few things further and a buyer "enquiry" just to be absolutely sure (mileage?). The guy is a dealer but the photo is in a front garden and it might simply be another Burstner, not the one for sale. A rogue could easily put the advert up before "collection". And why put this up on ebay only - it doesn't say advertised elsewhere.
> 
> Sorry if I sound cynical - if the honest seller is reading this I am sure he would be happy to prove its provenance, and apologies for being distrustful.
> 
> No sat dish though.....


This is exactly what I meant in my post, clever enough to steal it, clever enough to disguise it when selling, like removing the sat dome to sell separately. The seller does not have to be the thief, only in cahoots and well practised. Check it out tekkiesteve.
viator


----------



## Superk

viator said:


> duxdeluxe said:
> 
> 
> 
> Although the Burstner on ebay looks Kosher and the ebay feedback is good, it might be worth checking a few things further and a buyer "enquiry" just to be absolutely sure (mileage?). The guy is a dealer but the photo is in a front garden and it might simply be another Burstner, not the one for sale. A rogue could easily put the advert up before "collection". And why put this up on ebay only - it doesn't say advertised elsewhere.
> 
> Sorry if I sound cynical - if the honest seller is reading this I am sure he would be happy to prove its provenance, and apologies for being distrustful.
> 
> No sat dish though.....
> 
> 
> 
> This is exactly what I meant in my post, clever enough to steal it, clever enough to disguise it when selling, like removing the sat dome to sell separately. The seller does not have to be the thief, only in cahoots and well practised. Check it out tekkiesteve.
> viator
Click to expand...

It does have some common features - 2 TVs with DVDs - Dometic habitation aircon

Certainly worth a call and if suspicion are roused a visit just to eliminate speculation

 
Keith


----------



## doug_

i would say the advert is fishy.

area code doesnt match mansfield. its for manchester. feedback is for small items not motorhomes. cant find direct motorhomes on the web and if i had 40 in stock i would have a web site.

also why take a picture at a house when he must have a very big yard to put 40 in.

also the advert is in capitals.

i might be wrong but it just doesnt look right.
doug.


----------



## tekkiesteve

Just an updated thankyou to everyone helping, if only the rest of the country was a mirror image of the motorhome community.
Regards to all.
Steve and Sammy


----------



## tekkiesteve

The 821 for sale on ebay is RDH motorhomes.


----------



## jackc

if you want to keep an eye on Southern Ireland check: 

Carzone.ie

There is an 821 2007 for sale, its been on it a while though.


----------



## vardy

If this thing is still in the country, it can't stay in a barn for ever!! So need to be vigilant even in the weeks/months from now. For when they creep out of their little hidey-hole.


----------



## Briarose

Hi I am really sorry to hear your news, I will also keep a lookout in our area in Lincs for you too. I just wish one of us would spot it.


----------



## duxdeluxe

tekkiesteve said:


> The 821 for sale on ebay is RDH motorhomes.


Please see previous posts - I still think you should check this out, no matter what


----------



## b6x

The motorhome on eBay apparently has a Status TV aerial, whereas Steves had a satdome (assuming not both). Really dont think they'd go through swapping that over. 

Plus, Steve's Dometic had the "c" missing on the right hand side. Assuming "right hand side" is offside, then they've also changed the stickers as the one on ebay looks fine to me.

Plus, the description has stated "Microwave (s/steel cookworks)" - the one in the advert looks white to me. 

So, just maybe, it's someone genuinely selling a similar motorhome. 


Good luck on a satisfactory and swift resolution.


----------



## rowley

Steve wrote--The 821 for sale on ebay is RDH motorhomes.

Not that one Steve, there is another 2008 model on ebay. Item no 110259311650


----------



## sylke

*Stolen Motorhome*

Feel really sick for you & Sam,I have taken details down & will keep my eyes peeled here in North Devon. I do hope the thieves are caught & I wish you good luck. Sylke


----------



## jaks

*stolen m/home*

couldnt believe when saw this forums on sunday keep checking for news i am so sorry i,m afraid all i can do is keep a look out in this part of scotland good luck JAKS


----------



## Grizzly

I bet your helpful neighbours are kicking themselves ! I 'm surprised they thought that you would have simply disconnected the EHU and left the cable lying around on the drive though.

G


----------



## javea

tekkiesteve said:


> The 821 for sale on ebay is RDH motorhomes.


Hi Steve,

I live about 12 miles from Mansfield and if there is any doubt about that advert on Ebay I would happily drive over to have a look for you if you can get the address from the advertiser.

Regards,

Mike


----------



## Briarose

rowley said:


> Steve wrote--The 821 for sale on ebay is RDH motorhomes.
> 
> Not that one Steve, there is another 2008 model on ebay. Item no 110259311650


 Hi I have put the mobile phone number in to google 07973 237861 it also brings up other motorhome listings if this is not genuine it makes you wonder.


----------



## b6x

If you click "view sellers other items" he has tons of motorhomes for sale. As someone said ealier, it's RDH.


----------



## Briarose

b6x said:


> If you click "view sellers other items" he has tons of motorhomes for sale. As someone said ealier, it's RDH.


 Someone also said that they couldn't find any info on them on the net............it does seem odd that someone would already be selling a MH of this age already. But then I guess it could be possible.

*Edit http://www.directmotorhomesales.co.uk/contact.html

Direct Motorhome Sales Ltd

Julias Way

Kirkby In Ashfield

Nottinghamshire

NG17 7RB


----------



## Superk

This is the link to RDH motorhomes:
RDH new and used motorhomes

the address is given as:
2 Julias Way
Station Park
Kirkby in Ashfield
Notts
NG17 7RB

At RDH Motorhome Centre our goal first and foremost is to look after our customers. This means being able to view motorhomes in our heated, indoor showroom, relaxing over a cup of coffee and talking to our friendly, attentive sales staff.

We have a wide range of new vehicles to view as well as a stock of used motorhomes.

We also have a number of easy payment methods and aim to make the whole process of buying a motorhome as easy and pleasant an experience as possible.

Centrally located and easy to get to, we are just 10 minutes from junction 28 of the M1. Come and see us for a warm welcome and to discuss our motorhome need.

RDH Motorhomes and Caravans Ltd 
Company number 5463254 
Registered UK Office 
13 Yorkersgate, Malton,North Yorkshire, YO17 7AA.

 
Keith


----------



## Briarose

The telephone code does match the area
http://www.davros.org/phones/cg016/cg01623.html

BUT then they do say
http://www.rdh.co.uk/We_Buy_Motorhomes.html who knows maybe someone could have sold it to them. Wouldn't it be great if we got a result here, but for some reason I now don't think that this is the stolen one.


----------



## rowley

But why should they want to sell some under the RDH umbrella on ebay, and others under the Direct Motorhomes name?


----------



## Nora+Neil

Just to get this on front page.

Any news on Insurance??


----------



## tekkiesteve

Hi everyone
No news as yet fom the Police or Insurance  
Steve and Sammy


----------



## annetony

Just to bump it up, 

could it not become a sticky for a while :?: :?: 

Anne


----------



## bognormike

Stickied!


----------



## 113241

*stolen motorhome*

Hi sorry about your loss. I was directed to this forum from "out and about live forum", so to get maximum coverage suggest you post details on their site as well. In portsmouth so will keep an eye out for your van.

Regards


----------



## tekkiesteve

Hi podge

I was going to post on that site but felt judging by some of the prejudged comments already left there i would be drawn into an unhelpful discussion regarding my security arrangements.
The fact is our m/h has gone and at a later date if not found i will leave a comprehensive list of identifying features in the hope that no unsuspecting buyer will be duped into a sale of the stolen m/h.
For obvious reasons i can't divulge them all on a public forum until this matter is resolved.


----------



## Superk

Steve & Sammy (and others) are you aware of this:

On behalf of the Police Forces across the UK, Lancashire Constabulary Stolen Vehicle Squad is compiling a list of stolen motorcaravans, which it is hoped will assist in their recovery and identification.

The most relevant information which is frequently absent from reports, is the name and model of the actual motorcaravan conversion. For example a 'van may be recorded simply as Fiat Ducato when it is actually a Swift Royale 630 or Elddis Autostratus EK, or as Ford Transit when it is an Autosleeper Amethyst.

To collect this information is a mammoth task and it would assist if you could publish the contact details below in your magazine/newsletter. I would be interested in hearing from anybody who has a motorcaravan stolen in the future or has had one stolen in the last five years or so. As details of base vehicle manufacturer and engine/chassis numbers are already available to the police, the information I am hoping to receive is: -

· registration mark

· make and full model of conversion

· owner's name and contact telephone number(s)

Additionally if there are any unusual (e.g. left hand drive or automatic transmission) or distinguishing features these may assist in identifying a vehicle where the identification numbers have been removed or changed. In the case of a distinctive vehicle a photograph may be helpful and these can be sent by email. Pictures sent by post cannot be returned.

Information can be sent by email to [email protected] or by post to: -

Motorcaravan Index
Lancashire Constabulary
Stolen Vehicle Squad
PO Box 77
Preston PR4 5SB

 
Keith


----------



## duxdeluxe

Can the mods separate and sticky the above post as a reminder to all ........

Please?


----------



## asprn

tekkiesteve said:


> No news as yet fom the Police or Insurance


Did you take up my further suggestion as per my PM?

Dougie.


----------



## tekkiesteve

Hello everyone
Fantastic news our beautiful motorhome was recovered in the early hours of this morning (black Friday of all days!) 
The van itself cosmetically looks 100% but anything thats removable has gone, i was not allowed to look inside the van until soco have inspected it,which will hopefully be done today.
My faith in the Police has been restored i won't complain about council tax for a little while  i sincerely hope they catch the scrotes now.
I will leave an update when we finally receive the van back, a heartfelt thankyou to all those who have given us support/help and advice, this has probably been the worst week of our lives but many of you have eased the pain with your kind words.  

Steve and Sammy


----------



## Waleem

Really glad it has been recovered, hopefully undamaged. I would be fascinated to know how it was stolen without keys-I wonder if the Police could say how?


----------



## geraldandannie

Great news, Steve and Sammy. I hope you get fully reimbursed for the stuff that has gone missing. I'm sure we'd all love an update on the whys and wherefores at some time, when appropriate.

This news has cheered me up! :wink: 

Gerald


----------



## 108526

Fantastic news, the best for a long while.....keep us up to date.

Congratulations

Zoe


----------



## Polo

*Stolen Motorhome*

What great news for you and do hope that you haven't lost too much of your treasured and personal items! It will take a bit of getting used to going in and out of it, but hopefully you can both use it eventually and enjoy it.

We can only hope that someone get some sort of punishment for having 'light fingers'.

Would really love to hear if you are ever told how they managed to get away with it.


----------



## WingPete

*Positive result*

That is very good news to hear after all the grief you have been exposed to. I just wonder if any of the myriad advice given on this Forum has lead to the recovery, perehaps even scaring the thieves to decide it would expose them to further investigation by those in the know.


----------



## camper69

That's Great :lol: 

Pity about the contents though.  

Will be very intetrest in how it was actually stolen

Derek


----------



## vardy

That's absolutely wonderful news! - Where's it been? Make sure the insurance guy is well enough qualified to assess damage, especially associated with removal of fittings.

Friend had caravan assessed after 'raid' on it, and they missed lots of damage to structure. They had sent someone who usually assesses cars!

Lots of best wishes to you both for a safe and enjoyable future in the beast! 


P.S. I've got a spare porta-potti if they've taken the pan!!!

- Helena ottytrain5:


----------



## jch07

Dear tekkiesteve

It was with much alarm that my husband and I read about your stolen motorhome last night. I spent so long reading all the posts and then enabling the 'watch this post' facilitity last night! Having logged on this morning really delighted that you have found your beloved van!! Like the other posters we really would be interested in finding out more about how the thieves overcame the security. 

We are particularly interested as we too took ownership of our own new i821 at the beginning of April and like you and other 821 owners that I've read about could not imagine losing it to theft!! Ours is white though and we're out and about every other weekend as we can't get enough of the lifestyle it affords! 

We going to add even more security to ours, even though it is in a secure CASSOA site and has lots of added security etc. But we'll add other stuff just for even more visual deterrents I think.

What a relief to you and your family.

JCH07


----------



## Damchief

That's fabulous news!

I will look out with interest to further details because we all can learn I'm sure!


----------



## 107088

How good is this news?


excellent stuff.


hoorah and all that.


----------



## duxdeluxe

RESULT!!

Brilliant news. Like all of us, please give full details of the how's and what's when you are allowed to do so - we can all learn from this.

Strange that it was apparently a professional theft but only opportunist stuff nicked.

Perhaps the tealeaf was reading this site and decided that the 'van was a bit hot and simply bailed out. I hope so anyway


----------



## hilldweller

tekkiesteve said:


> Hello everyone
> Fantastic news our beautiful motorhome was recovered in the early hours of this morning (black Friday of all days!)


An event !

How far had it gone ? Was it in the predicted barn ?

Well this has dramatically reduced the chance of insurance backlash.


----------



## oxford-wanderer

Really pleased to hear your wonderful news and hope you are back enjoying your MH again soon.

Paul


----------



## bognormike

Brilliant news!!! I'll change the title of the thread to flag it up :wink:


----------



## Nora+Neil

Hurray Hurray Hurray from Ireland

Great news. I have prayed to St Anthony. I owe him a few bob. [Hope this wont offend anyone]

I have follow this post and would be so hurt if it was ours.

Don't let this put you of Motorhoming. Its a great life, beside been couped up in Apt or hotel room.
Good luck and hope its back with you both soon.


----------



## eddied

Allegria! what brilliant news for a Friday 13th. So pleased for you, and like everbody here anxious for further details when available.
saluti, eddied


----------



## Burneyinn

That's fantastic - welcome back to the fold.

Hope it all pans out OK


----------



## asabrush

great news teckkiesteve


----------



## davesport

A quick message from up here in Scotland.

Congratulations on the recovery of your van. I'm delighted for you & hope you have'nt lost out too heavily regards you possesions.

I hope & pray that the thieving scrotes are brought to book. If I had my way a guilty verdict would start with a week in the stocks at the nearest campsite  

Don't let it put you off. 

Regards Dave.


----------



## some-where-in-oxford

This is great news.

Icing on the cake would be quick result from insurance company.

Lets hope you can relax better this weekend, and look forward to some time away when everything is sorted and back to normal.


----------



## SpeedyDux

Excellent!  

Keep us posted with further developments in this case, please. I think we would all love to hear that the scrote(s) who stole your MH get what they deserve.

SD


----------



## KeiththeBigUn

I love a story with a happy ending!  

Congratulations on the return of you MH. I only hope that any damage that has been done can be fixed. If the Police do manage to catch the scrotes as you call them I hope they get the book thrown at them. :evil: 

Best wishes from Somerset.  

Keith


----------



## GerryD

Brilliant news, congratulations, how wide are the grins?
Gerry


----------



## hilldweller

Nora+Neil said:


> Great news. I have prayed to St Anthony. I owe him a few bob. [Hope this wont offend anyone]


Is he the patron saint of MHs or just Burstner ?

Anyway, I reckon he'll be snarling "A few bob, A FEW BOB, that was worth a tenner of anybody's money".


----------



## 96299

What a result  pleased for the pair of you.Now you can relax a little knowing its safe.well done.

steve


----------



## Superk

Great news!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Very pleased for you Steve & Sammy     

:BIG: :BIG: :BIG:

Keith


----------



## Nora+Neil

hilldweller said:


> Nora+Neil said:
> 
> 
> 
> Great news. I have prayed to St Anthony. I owe him a few bob. [Hope this wont offend anyone]
> 
> 
> 
> Is he the patron saint of MHs or just Burstner ?
> 
> Anyway, I reckon he'll be snarling "A few bob, A FEW BOB, that was worth a tenner of anybody's money".
Click to expand...

Patron Saint of lost causes.


----------



## CatherineandSteve

Hi Steve,

Great news for you, get the champagne chilling :lol: keep us informed of any developments.

Kind regards C&S


----------



## moblee

GREAT NEWSBest of luck in the Future. 
:BIG:


----------



## hilldweller

Nora+Neil said:


> Patron Saint of lost causes.


Now that's one busy saint.


----------



## 98316

We're really pleased for you. I hope they haven't done too much damage to the inside and that the insurance company replace everything for you.

Your post is a real reminder that our precious MH's are valued items just not to us but to the thieves, so we're now going to purchase wheel clamp to add to the other security we already have in place. 

Let us know where or how it was found.

Brilliant news.


----------



## solentviews

Prayers have been answered! There is little evidence of that happening very often.  
Best wishes for the future and safe travelling.
Ian


----------



## TwinTravellers

Great news about the van. I think it's everybody's nightmare. 

P.S. My mother prayed to St. anthony for years and I'm still a lost cause!!!!!

Ros.


----------



## annetony

FANTASTIC news \/   

I hope the insurance is quick at sorting the damages for you so that you can enjoy your motorhome all through the summer and beyond

Well done to the Police 8) 8) 

Anne


----------



## strathspey

Wonderful news!

Well done the Doncaster police! I hope the North Yorkshire police are as efficient.

The news will give a happy weekend, not just to you, but to all the forum members who have followed your posts.

Happy travelling.


----------



## 108777

Been following your sad tale with baited breath, so glad it had a happy ending. Hope the fallout from the theft goes smoothly ie any damage and insurance company etc and they catch the waste of space(s) that did this.
Hope you up and back on the road in no time \/ 

Bes wishes

Mike


----------



## waspes

We are so pleased for you both, hope you start enjoying the van again soon.

Peter and Eliz.


----------



## ladyrunner

Hi Steve

That's great news about your motrohome being found. I hope the thieves haven't caused too much damage and that it will soon be back on the road.

Julie


----------



## Briarose

WOW WOW WOW excellent news this is the first topic I looked at last night and tonight...........................I am so thrilled that it has been recovered and fingers crossed for you both that once sorted you can put all this behind you and enjoy your new baby.

I like the others will be interested in how it was found etc when you feel ready to tell us.


----------



## rowley

Hope that everything will go ok. It's not a nice feeling knowing that someone has been going through your drawers. Best wishes.


----------



## Jagman

Just logged on - great news - best of luck with the aftermath - like everyone else I'd be interested in the outcomes of investigation - hope van is back in use asap


----------



## chrisgog

Brilliant news. Keep us informed so we all learn from this,
Chris


----------



## 106389

We are over the moon for you, 
We haven't posted on this thread until now, but we where following its developments & keeping our eye's open.


----------



## 108526

Where are you Steve! update........update.....we can't wait to see if everythings OK!


----------



## Rapide561

*Stolen van*

Hi

I am really glad your van is back.

In the early part of the afternoon, I had a telephone call from Aaron (MHF'er WILSE) who said he was on the M1 near Sheffield and he saw a gold coloured Burstner headng the opposite direction.

Russell


----------



## tekkiesteve

Hiya all,

No contact from police as yet i suspect soco didn't have time to carry out inspection and recovery guy did say they had already recovered three motorhomes this week, suppose we will have to wait until next week now  at least its in a secure compound now  
Cheques already in the post for the scooter (Royal Sun Alliance) WOW!!!
Safeguard informed of developements just need van back to compile missing in action list :evil: 
Rest assured you'll all be the first to know of any further developements/updates.
Thanks to all
Best regards
Steve and Sammy


----------



## zappy61

*stolen motohome*

So glad you have got it back, I have been watching and hoping.

I am fitting a couple of mobile phones and using followus.co.uk I know its not tracker but I think it suits my situation.

All the best with the claim.


----------



## 113016

tekkiesteve said:


> Hello everyone
> Fantastic news our beautiful motorhome was recovered in the early hours of this morning (black Friday of all days!)
> The van itself cosmetically looks 100% but anything thats removable has gone, i was not allowed to look inside the van until soco have inspected it,which will hopefully be done today.
> My faith in the Police has been restored i won't complain about council tax for a little while  i sincerely hope they catch the scrotes now.
> I will leave an update when we finally receive the van back, a heartfelt thankyou to all those who have given us support/help and advice, this has probably been the worst week of our lives but many of you have eased the pain with your kind words.
> 
> Steve and Sammy


Hi Guys,
Very pleased to hear your news and I hope it is all ok for you.


----------



## Briarose

*Re: stolen motohome*



zappy61 said:


> So glad you have got it back, I have been watching and hoping.
> 
> I am fitting a couple of mobile phones and using followus.co.uk I know its not tracker but I think it suits my situation.
> 
> All the best with the claim.


 You will have to tell us more. How does that work ?


----------



## Autoquest

Great news - As an aside I shall ensure my Police Air Support Unit get regular updates from the Lancashire Police with regards to the theft of motor homes. We can't do anything about it if we don't know it's nicked...


----------



## vardy

Dear S&S,

Just to advise, - forget trackers/immobilisers. I am available in person for mobile security, as of now. Contract includes small sleeping space in the van/3 meals/moderate booze allowance.

But I am WORTH IT - believe me the tea leaves will NOT want to discover large ginger deterrent in the privvy locker in a foul mood. I don't do PMT, I do ETC (everybody take cover!)

Him indoors says if you give me a long contract, he will wash the van anytime! However, I am not to be returned early under any circumstances. :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## asprn

Autoquest said:


> We can't do anything about it if we don't know it's nicked...


Good point, well presented. That's why I suggested to tekkiesteve that he phone our (nearly-neighbouring) force asking them to create an incident and put out observations in this county for the van.

Dougie.


----------



## zappy61

*Re: stolen motohome*



Briarose said:


> zappy61 said:
> 
> 
> 
> So glad you have got it back, I have been watching and hoping.
> 
> I am fitting a couple of mobile phones and using followus.co.uk I know its not tracker but I think it suits my situation.
> 
> All the best with the claim.
> 
> 
> 
> You will have to tell us more. How does that work ?
Click to expand...

See the vatious posts on this subject and visit
http://followus.co.uk/
for the details.
Basically you register up tp 5 mobile phones with followus for £10 put some credit on say £5 and then you can track them via their site for 25p a location. Not as accurate as satellite but if its gone off your drive you can track its progress. The reason for two is if they find one then you can tell from the tracking if you can't trace one or one isn't moving etc. Obviously you need to hide them and keep them charged.


----------



## carolgavin

HIya just caught up with this thread and am pleased that the van has been found. Fingersies and toesies crossed in the hope the damage is minimal and quickly and easily fixed. Well done to whoever found it!!


----------



## asprn

carolgavin said:


> HIya just caught up with this thread and am pleased that the van has been found. Fingersies and toesies crossed in the hope the damage is minimal and quickly and easily fixed. Well done to whoever found it!!


So why has your screen name reverted to its former glory?

Dougie.


----------



## greenasthegrass

She was lost but now is found!


----------



## carolgavin

asprn said:


> carolgavin said:
> 
> 
> 
> HIya just caught up with this thread and am pleased that the van has been found. Fingersies and toesies crossed in the hope the damage is minimal and quickly and easily fixed. Well done to whoever found it!!
> 
> 
> 
> So why has your screen name reverted to its former glory?
> 
> Dougie.
Click to expand...

Just couldn't live wifout the love of me life!! Plus couldn't get used to other name!! Anyhoo everyone who knows me knows I am a sunny scot or should do!!! :blowkiss: :blowkiss: :blowkiss: :blowkiss: :blowkiss: :blowkiss: :blowkiss: :blowkiss: :blowkiss: :blowkiss: :blowkiss: :blowkiss: :blowkiss: :blowkiss: :blowkiss:


----------



## asprn

carolgavin said:


> everyone who knows me knows I am a sunny scot


Or a scunnered Scot. 

Dougie.


----------



## Wizzo

*Re: stolen motohome*



zappy61 said:


> Basically you register up tp 5 mobile phones with followus for £10 put some credit on say £5 and then you can track them via their site for 25p a location. Not as accurate as satellite but if its gone off your drive you can track its progress. The reason for two is if they find one then you can tell from the tracking if you can't trace one or one isn't moving etc. Obviously you need to hide them and keep them charged.


I was considering doing a similar thing. Depending on coverage, mobiles can be traced to a fairly tight area. If you've reported a theft to the Police wouldn't they track the phones for free? Any 'insider' care to comment?

JohnW


----------



## Sonesta

Hiya Steve and Sammy,

I have read your post with great interest and was absolutely delighted to read that you now have your beautiful motorhome back and I can only imagine the joy that wonderful news brought you both. It is such a lovely vehicle and I just hope you don't allow these crooks to spoil your enjoyment of such a fantastic motorhome. I know it can feel strange knowing some strangers have been walking around your "home" but it is important to get past that and not give them the satisfaction or the power to cause you any more heartache! We were once burgled in our last home and twice at our shop and it was awful knowing that strangers had been through our personal things but after a while I got over that and thankfully I was able to push it all to the back of my mind and move on.

Like so many others I too am keen to hear how the thieving rats got away with it as it makes me feel quite worried knowing that despite all the security todays new motorhomes have fitted, the rogues can still find a way to get in and drive off in them - but then again it's a known fact that some of these crooks are very clever people indeed. What a pity that they cannot put their great intelligence to far better use but maybe they just do not have any form of conscience whatsoever? Who knows how their minds work but let's just pray that they get caught and the book is thrown at them!

Anyway, I am so pleased for you both and look forward to hearing the full story as soon as you know it yourself.

All the best.

Sue


----------



## Autoquest

Data protection prevents the police from tracing mobiles. They have to nominate a single officer as 'Single Point of Contact' and will only get the information they require for specific cases such as a very vulnerable missing person (child) or someone in serious danger - oh! and they get charged a lot for doing it.


----------



## Wizzo

Autoquest said:


> Data protection prevents the police from tracing mobiles. They have to nominate a single officer as 'Single Point of Contact' and will only get the information they require for specific cases such as a very vulnerable missing person (child) or someone in serious danger - oh! and they get charged a lot for doing it.


Well that's put the tin lid on that idea then, but I like the followus scheme.

JohnW


----------



## zappy61

Autoquest said:


> Data protection prevents the police from tracing mobiles. They have to nominate a single officer as 'Single Point of Contact' and will only get the information they require for specific cases such as a very vulnerable missing person (child) or someone in serious danger - oh! and they get charged a lot for doing it.


What if the owner informs the police of the location of the vehicle? Surely they would act on information recieved?


----------



## Snelly

Im really pleased someone found your motorhome. Suppose first thing when you get it back will be the fitment of the mother of all tracking/alarm/immobiliser systems!


----------



## jaks

*stolen m/home*

brilliant news just logged on could not believe the wonderful headline i hope everything works out ok JAKS :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## 108526

Any news Steve?


----------



## Invicta

My Paramedic son-in-law tells me that all the ambulances he uses have identification on their roofs. 

I am thinking of doing the same on my RV. Any suggestions what to write and what paint should I use? 

Obviously not my postcode, initials or personalised number plate in case I sell the vehicle.

I will in future always leave a fully charged mobile phone hidden in situ somewhere when I am away from it !


----------



## johng1974

http://followus.co.uk/

is that is quite scary or is it just me?

Anyone who knows my number can tell where I am ... not sure I like that really..

what if I become very sick just before work on a Monday morning and someone tracks me to a beach somewhere


----------



## 108526

ooooooooooo John thats very naughty :wink:


----------



## johng1974

:lol: 

I realise now the phone has to accept to be tracked... before it 'should' report back..


----------



## Autoquest

Invicta said:


> My Paramedic son-in-law tells me that all the ambulances he uses have identification on their roofs.
> 
> I am thinking of doing the same on my RV. Any suggestions what to write and what paint should I use?
> 
> Obviously not my postcode, initials or personalised number plate in case I sell the vehicle.
> 
> I will in future always leave a fully charged mobile phone hidden in situ somewhere when I am away from it !


All you really need is a large Dayglo orange square about two foot square - perhaps three in a line front front to back. The only thing that is going to see it is a police helicopter or a mobile unit on a motorway bridge and they will already know what they are looking for (if they are looking for it in the first place) - These panels are used as flashcards in the military (smaller at about 6 inches square) and can be seen by a helicopter crew for miles.


----------



## Busty

johng1974 said:


> :lol:
> 
> I realise now the phone has to accept to be tracked... before it 'should' report back..


You are 100% wrong on this one, bailiffs who want to trace someone can do it by having their mobile number.

Busty xx xxx


----------



## tekkiesteve

hi,
Police released m/h this afternoon, as an investigation is ongoing i can't reallly discuss the ins and outs of the theft i'd hate to jeppardise catching the b----y scrotes.
Basically anything that could be removed has been, with little regard to collatoral damage in the process.Lots of internal trim damage i can only assume in looking for a flamin tracker, i'm beginning to wish they had never found it!
Safeguard not very helpful, not sure how insurance claims usually work as so far i've had to do all the leg work, (pay recovery fees, collect m/h, source quotes) off to Brownhills in the morning.
Can't help thinking our motorhoming days are drawing to a close  
Regards
Steve and Sammy


----------



## Nora+Neil

Steve and Sammy

Dont let the B.....d win.
Know how you feel. We had Caravan stolen and recovered years ago and never had same feeling for it.

Most thing I missed from it 23 years later was my grandmother eternity ring,


----------



## carol

tekkiesteve said:


> hi,
> , i'm beginning to wish they had never found it!
> 
> Can't help thinking our motorhoming days are drawing to a close
> Regards
> Steve and Sammy


Steve and Sammy, I have been following this, and I recall many years ago, someone saying to me, it is better it isn't found, as you never feel the same again about it, and at least then you would have got a reasonable payout or as you should have had, a new motorhome (albeit after waiting months for them to get you another)...but a new one, not one that has been patched up.

It has, fingers crossed, not happened to me, but I can really imagine how you feel.

I really hope you don't let it put you off motorhoming, you have been extremely unlocky. Our new motorhome sat outside here waiting to be able to get the alarm fitted as Vanbitz couldn't fit us in any earlier...it could well have been us.... so please, do think carefully about giving up your dream....

I think I too would have hoped they hadn't found it for you, or they had found it burned out...and beyond retrievable...

I think in general, it is you who has to do all the donkey work getting quotes, etc., it has been that way for me when jewellery etc., has gone missing.... they just take the money, and you do the work, oh sorry, they take the risk.... !!

Is there any chance the costs of repairing the mh would be too much and so they would write it off?

Carol


----------



## larrywatters

hay there Steve and Sammy  please don't let these bad people get to you, we have to be better than them or else life will stop . we need good people like you to carry on . thinking of you  fight the good fight


----------



## vardy

No! No! - Don't do it.........You can't go!!!!!

Just think of all the folk who have looked at what's happened and what THEY wish for you. That goes for all the viewers and members, so that's a lot of people to be hoping for a happy ending for you. HUGE amount of goodwill!!

The thieves were determined to feed a habit or some such, single mindedly depriving you without a backward thought to your loss. 

- Bear with me on this..... I live next door to a pair of pests, who are similarly determined, complaining about every (perfect) job ordinary workmen do at their home. Their photos/lists/claims/letters and persistent pestering have saved them thousands through getting undeserved price reductions and freebies. She's a beast - never stops writing letters.

My point is, you will need to be more like the above thieves (who didn't care who they upset) and the "complainers" this time, in order to get what you want. It's easy really, just keep going with the typed evidence and any kind of pressure that makes them uncomfortable. 

Aim high, and don't back down - stick it back to them every time. Can't think of the name of the place you report unhelpful insurers to - the one that monitors trading standards, but I'm sure they won't want a wigging on here! Look what it's done for Brownhills.

Oh! and P.S. Let's hope you'll be coming back with a story of the good fairy that's taken over Brownhills. 'Cos I reckon anything less, and the mud will be flying again!!

Lots of best wishes to you both for a really positive outcome to all this trouble , - Helena.


----------



## javea

[



Aim high, and don't back down - stick it back to them every time. Can't think of the name of the place you report unhelpful insurers to - the one that monitors trading standards, but I'm sure they won't want a wigging on here! Look what it's done for Brownhills.

Agree fully with the above, just bear in mind that you have a policy of indemnity, this basically means that the insurers have to place you in the same position after the event as you were in before. It is their option whether to replace the vehicle or repair it. As write offs are normally only considered when the cost of repair exceeds 60% of the value of the vehicle I can't see it being declared as written off.

Just stick to your guns and make sure that it is put back in it's pre-theft condition. The body to complain to (which I hope you don't have to resort to) is the Insurance Ombudsman.

Best wishes for a speedy and acceptable conclusion to this unfortunate affair.

Regards,

Mike


----------



## 113582

*two for sale*

hello very sorry to hear that your pride and joy has been stolen there are two on ebay both in the mansfield area i searched under burstner elegence can i be awful and not wanting to rub salt but how did you find that model to use as thinking of purchasing one sorry once again


----------



## Briarose

*Re: two for sale*



sparticus said:


> hello very sorry to hear that your pride and joy has been stolen there are two on ebay both in the mansfield area i searched under burstner elegence can i be awful and not wanting to rub salt but how did you find that model to use as thinking of purchasing one sorry once again


 Hiya if you re read the topic you will see that the one stolen has been recovered.

My heart goes out to you Steve and Sammy and I truly hope that you are able to get everything sorted out and once again enjoy your motorhome, it makes me sick that someone can take away something you have worked so hard for............I hope and pray that they don't take the pleasure of motorhoming away from you too.


----------



## tekkiesteve

Hi Briarose,
Thanks for those kind words.
We've now got the motorhome into a useable state until insurance pays up, going in for new locks tomorrow several new security systems fitted elecro and mechanical :evil: 
I've just got to convince o/h (Sammy) to go away in it now 

Steve


----------



## Polo

*Stolen Motorhome*

Hi there Steve and Sammy. I know exactly how Sammy feels because back in June/July last year I could have cheerfully kicked our 'Tiger' into touch. That was only over mechanical problems, not some 'tea leaf'. My other half and I had never ever exchanged heated words in 25 years of being together, but 'Tiger' and its problems caused them. Sammy please do your utmost to get past the feeling of 'others have been poking around' and do at least give it at least one go, and both of us do wish you the best in climbing the mountain, but once done, hopefully you can then go forward and enjoy.


----------

